# An orange cat in black oil paint!



## Kitty (Dec 16, 2002)

When I was about four years old my older sister wanted a cat. My mother is afraid of them so she said NO right away. My sister came to me and asked me if I wanted to see the new little kittens. (Without our mother knowing) Of course I said yes. And to make a really long story a little shorter after I cried for Sandy we were given permission to bring him home.  

After about 2 weeks I decided Sandy should go and visit his mother and brothers and sisters. (One was black). After playing for some time Blacky came through the patio door. Or we thought it was Blacky until we saw little black paw prints on the carpet behind him. He was also making a strange noise. We found out it was my cat Sandy. He had fallen into a can of black oil paint and was completely covered. :shock: 

It took a full week to wash Sandy and when he finally came home there was only a little black spot left on his nose. He lived for 15 great years although he could no longer meow correctly. He was a great cat and made our home very happy. We miss him dearly.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Poor Sandy all covered in black oil paint. A skunk once sprayed our cat and it took forever to get the smell out, :? so I know how you feel washing your cat for a week. That’s funny how you got permission to bring him home.


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

It's amazing what they get into...and survive.


----------



## huskylover (Mar 12, 2003)

Poor Sandy. Sounds like he was such a mess, but more importantly, sounds like he was really loved.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

It was a greatly loved kitten though it was covered in black oil. Cats can sure get into some trouble dont they? I'm happy to hear that he lived a long and happy life especially with ppl who love him so dearly :lol:


----------

